# Der Clan "Schattenwölfe" sucht Mitspieler !



## Blafferxy (17. November 2014)

*Die Schattenwölfe:*
Sind ein Multi-Gaming-Clan, der am 04.Juli 2013 gegründet wurde und mittlerweile sind wir über 150 aktive Spieler in den verschiedensten Games. Wir sind zwar keine Pro-Gamer aber auch wir als Clan haben Ziele, welche wir erreichen möchten, allerdings zeitlich so gestaltet, dass wir dadurch nicht unser Real-Life vernachlässigen.
 
Wir veranstalten als Clan z.B. auch Interne Ligen, Turniere, Clanwars, Raids, Rifts, entwickeln Taktiken und Strategien u.v.m. um uns so gemeinsam in den den Games zu verbessern. Unser Clan ist ab 18 Jahre zugänglich, allerdings sind einige von uns schon etwas älter 25+ Jahre.
 
*Was haben die Schattenwölfe alles zu bieten ?*
- Familiäres und demokratisches Clanleben
- Gemeinsames Spielen, Raids, Ligen, Clanwars, Rifts, Coaching
- Homepage/Forum und Teamspeak: www.schattenwölfe.de
- Facebook-Gruppe: https://www.facebook.com/groups/Schattenwolf
- Steam-Gruppe: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/Schattenwolfclan
- Whats-App-Gruppe: Schattenwölfe
- Gilden in: "World of Warcraft", "Rift" und "ArcheAge"
- Ingame Clangruppen in: "Battlefield 4", "Diablo 3", "Starcraft 2", "Dota 2", "World of Tanks"
 
*Was erwarten die Schattenwölfe von Mitgliedern ?*
- Mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein
- Eine gewisse Aktivität im Clan
- Spaß an Games und an einem Clanleben haben
 
*Was spielen die Schattenwölfe alles ?*
Wir nehmen an vielen Betatests teil und informieren uns somit schon vorher, ob die neuen Games etwas für unseren Clan sein könnten.
 
Wir spielen: "Rift", "Starcraft 2", "Diablo 3", "Hearthstone", "Battlefield 4", "Dota 2", "League of Legends", "Minecraft", "Heroes of the Storm", "World of Warcraft", "ArcheAge", "World of Tanks", "Counterstrike", "Borderlands" und noch viele Games mehr.
 
Abgesehen von den Games die wir spielen, werden wir auch bei "Overwatch", "Everquest Next", "Grand Theft Auto V", "Starcraft: Legacy of the Void", "Star Citizen", "Dragon Age III: Inquisition" und was noch alles erscheinen wird, dabei sein.
 
*Schlusswort:*
Solltest du also einen familiären und demokratischen Multi-Gaming-Clan suchen, der ein großes Angebot an Spieler & Games hat und du dich direkt an der Entwicklung des Clans beteiligen kannst, dann bewerbe dich direkt bei uns: http://www.schattenwölfe.de/apply.php
 
Mit den besten Grüßen
Blaffer


----------



## Blafferxy (18. November 2014)

Wir suchen noch...


----------

